# Diamond advice



## Texan69 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thinking about getting my girl some diamond earrings been shopping around at the big name stores in the mall and my buddy referred me to a local jeweler, went in and the owner  saw my USMC tattoo and said he’ll give a discount so that’s neat. He’s offering $500 for a set of diamond earrings totaling half a karat (quarter karat each). Not really knowledgeable on diamond. Don’t remember the grade but he showed me on the chart and it was in the middle out of 6. He stated any flaws cannot be seen with the naked eye (don’t remember the letter that he graded it at)

just wanted to get some input from any guys or gals on here regarding the price and size. They are kind of small but she’s never had diamond earrings and I doubt any girl will complain about diamonds.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm no diamond expert but black Friday bro. I got a 8k ring for 3500 from jc Penney. I doubt your girls gonna be like what karat are these?


----------



## tinymk (Nov 28, 2019)

You will never go wrong buying diamond for your lady. I would lay off till all the sales start on Friday.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

I think it’s super sad that women want these idiotic things (my wife included).  Perfect diamonds can be made for nearly nothing in a lab but they want “real” diamonds that cost as much as a car and because of how corrupt the diamond market is, they are nearly all conflict stones no matter what they tell you. 

At 36, we look back on her ring as a completely ridiculous purchase but ten years ago she would not hear that. My advice, take her on a vacation for the money you wouldve wasted on some rocks that a six year old mined at gunpoint for a druglord.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 28, 2019)

i buy mine hot workout clothes, panties, lingerie etc. win/win.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i buy mine hot workout clothes, panties, lingerie etc. win/win.



And what does Trump buy you?


----------



## Jin (Nov 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> And what does Trump buy you?



His & His Buttplugs!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> His & His Buttplugs!!!!!




I hear they make them with blue tooth so your partner can manipulate them from anywhere. Perfect for long distance relationship


----------



## Jin (Nov 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I hear they make them with blue tooth so your partner can manipulate them from anywhere. Perfect for long distance relationship



Well then, let’s make it His & His & His buttplugs


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> Well then, let’s make it His & His & His buttplugs



Even at this distance, I feel like youd catch something from gibs


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 28, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I think it’s super sad that women want these idiotic things (my wife included).  Perfect diamonds can be made for nearly nothing in a lab but they want “real” diamonds that cost as much as a car and because of how corrupt the diamond market is, they are nearly all conflict stones no matter what they tell you.
> 
> At 36, we look back on her ring as a completely ridiculous purchase but ten years ago she would not hear that. My advice, take her on a vacation for the money you wouldve wasted on some rocks that a six year old mined at gunpoint for a druglord.




good advice, vacation would be better, memories are more valuable than anything. And I agree the diamond industry is a rip off.


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ya good advice on the Black Friday sales guys, just saw $600 earnings for $199 at Jared. I guess I didn’t expect diamonds to go on sale that much, just goes to show how much they mark them up wow. Rip off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> Well then, let’s make it His & His & His buttplugs



u guys are killin me :32 (18):
but on that subject, the bluetooth buttplug also works for me to sing sweet lullabies to Trump to put him to sleep when he's lonely out on that rig


----------



## Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

Came here to have a nosey at some diamonds and left wearing a Bluetooth butt plug.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2019)

This makes me jelly :32 (16):



Jin said:


> His & His Buttplugs!!!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2019)

Go to the local pawn shops, they buy diamonds for pennies on the dollar.  They are more than willing to give out a great deal compared to one of the chains who will sell at full price.....


----------



## DF (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh boy!  Do you want just a diamond or a quality diamond?  Because there is a HUGE difference.  If you’re after quality then you have a shit ton of homework to do.  I’m not kidding.


----------



## Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

for the right price i will remove my butt plug and smuggle you one back from africa


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump said:


> for the right price i will remove my butt plug and smuggle you one back from africa




Im sure you can fit both


----------



## Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

I was only removing the plug to put the diamond in then putting it back, sorry for not explaining properly



Gadawg said:


> Im sure you can fit both


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2019)

Trump said:


> I was only removing the plug to put the diamond in then putting it back, sorry for not explaining properly




I figured as much but I didnt want gibs to have to buy you another one for no reason


----------



## Texan69 (Nov 28, 2019)

Maybe thread should be re titled butt plug advice haha. Y’all are cracking my ass up


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 28, 2019)

Responding with the word "ass" will only provide more ammo for these homos



Texan69 said:


> Maybe thread should be re titled butt plug advice haha. Y’all are cracking my ass up


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 29, 2019)

I Agree with gadawg buy fakes and say they'll real she'll never know unless you get it apriased or insered


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 29, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> I Agree with gadawg buy fakes and say they'll real she'll never know unless you get it apriased or insered


Yeah don’t do this. 

Jesus Christ, it’s your lady. Spend some time, learn about the diamonds, put some thought into it. Find her the perfect pair. And buy her quality shit. Not just some big cloudy thing filled with flaws.


----------



## Raider (Dec 29, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah don’t do this.
> 
> Jesus Christ, it’s your lady. Spend some time, learn about the diamonds, put some thought into it. Find her the perfect pair. And buy her quality shit. Not just some big cloudy thing filled with flaws.


Trust me, not from experience cuz my wife’s diamonds are big and real,but she’s a woman, she’ll know or she’ll find out, but one way or another she’ll find out and you will be screwed!!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

I like giving them pearls!

Pearl necklace is priceless!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 29, 2019)

Give her something to be proud of


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 29, 2019)

De Beers has done a great job at creating the perception that diamonds are rarer than they really are and the prices reflect that.  I still buy them for my wife, though.  The look in her eyes when I give her one is totally worth it. I’d say if your girl gives you a similar look, go for it and don’t be cheap about it.  A woman who can make  you feel like you just came down from the heavens is worth getting something nice for.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 29, 2019)

Giving fake diamonds is a bad idea ... not because she will know but because you will ... diamonds and genuine jewelry in general make excellent gifts... sure it cost a fortune but they are the gift that keeps on giving ... even years later she'll love them and you'll remember when you gave them to her ... do your research make the investment ... they'll definitely be worth it in the long run ...


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 30, 2019)

I ended up going for diamond earrings. half Karat (each ear) and white gold studs, she loved them. I got a good treat that night and the night after lol


----------



## Raider (Dec 30, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I ended up going for diamond earrings. half Karat (each ear) and white gold studs, she loved them. I got a good treat that night and the night after lol


see , money we spent and you got a gift as well! Hopefully it’s the gift that keeps on giving the whole year through!! Lol!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2019)

Raider said:


> see , money we spent and you got a gift as well! Hopefully it’s the gift that keeps on giving the whole year through!! Lol!!!




Couple more days for that then he has to buy something for the new year lol!


----------

